# Trapdoor snail info



## oneofakindcritter (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a xl-large koi pond and order a few trapdoors every year. I would like to establish my own breeding tank for them. Can anyone tell me exactly how to go about setting up the perfect environment for them to thrive in. Do I need a bottom filter ? Sand ? Gravel ? Heat or No heat ? Air pump ETC. Etc any imput would be appreciated as I can't find the simple answer anyplace on the web. 

What is the growth rate of the , Japanese trapdoor snail ? 

Wisconsin zone 4, so I use trapdoors for the cold outside winter temps not mystery nor apple.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

They're born teeny tiny and clear, about the size of 1/8 of a pea or less, and get to breeding size in about a year, little more. 

I had mine in a tank with no gravel, marimos, it grew algea, hob filtered with a timid betta, fed them algea wafers once a week, started with 5 adults and ended with over 20 before my tank got copper in it. (I had them for about 3 months) so I don't think they're too picky, as long as they have food and hiding places. (Tank was at 76-78)


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Mar 26, 2015)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> They're born teeny tiny and clear, about the size of 1/8 of a pea or less, and get to breeding size in about a year, little more.
> 
> I had mine in a tank with no gravel, marimos, it grew algea, hob filtered with a timid betta, fed them algea wafers once a week, started with 5 adults and ended with over 20 before my tank got copper in it. (I had them for about 3 months) so I don't think they're too picky, as long as they have food and hiding places. (Tank was at 76-78)


I have seen them as babies but that was right after I got them the 1st year and they had babies while I was acclimating them for in pond. At the time it was only 2 babys so I didn't think about putting them in a aquarium.. Any way when you say hob filter is that one of those tiny ones that have replaceable fiber in and stand on bottom of tank and hook directly to air pump to run or ? And never heard of Marimos is it a plant or ? Thank You for your imput


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Marimo moss balls are, well, moss balls. And a Hang On Back filter is a normal one, although a sponge filter (the one you're describing) is awesome and 100% worth buying, I have this one and it's wonderful http://www.amazon.com/Uxcell-Sponge...27836575&sr=8-4&keywords=Sponge+filter+corner


----------



## oneofakindcritter (Mar 26, 2015)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Marimo moss balls are, well, moss balls. And a Hang On Back filter is a normal one, although a sponge filter (the one you're describing) is awesome and 100% worth buying, I have this one and it's wonderful http://www.amazon.com/Uxcell-Sponge...27836575&sr=8-4&keywords=Sponge+filter+corner


LOL they really are interesting .I was Able to find the moss ball online I'm hooked have one being shipped..I had never seen nor heard of these before. Thanks & I was hoping the little filter was usable as I donated my big hang on back & huge tank to school science classes. Kept a 10 gallon with Same type filter you have...Again Thank You for all the help. & introduc ing me to MOSS BALLS


----------

